# Lockanrufe: Telekom sperrt Satelliten-Nummer



## sascha (29 August 2006)

*Lockanrufe: Telekom sperrt Satelliten-Nummer*

Vor drei Tagen warnte Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de vor mutmaßlichen Lockanrufen mit Satelliten-Nummern. Jetzt haben Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) und die Deutsche Telekom AG unsere Recherchen bestätigt. Die betroffene Nummer 00881839191019 wurde gesperrt.

Immer wieder versuchen Betrüger teure Telefonanrufe zu provozieren, um sich zu bereichern. Bei so genannten Spam- oder Ping-Anrufen klingelt kurz das Telefon, danach wird die Anwahl sofort beendet. Im Telefondisplay erscheint automatisch eine Rufnummer in der Liste der entgangenen Gespräche. Diese Telefonnummer soll den Angerufenen zu einem teuren Rückruf veranlassen.

Bisher waren es hauptsächlich 0137 und 0900-Nummern, die für diese Art der Abzocke eingesetzt wurden. Doch die Täter sind offensichtlich schon wieder einen Schritt weiter. Jüngstes Beispiel sind Spam-Anrufe mit der Rufnummer 00881839191019, die dem Satellitenkommunikationssystem "Global Star" zugeordnet ist. Für eine angefangene Verbindungsminute mit dieser Nummer, unter der sich die Bandansage einer vermeintlichen Rechtsanwaltskanzlei meldete, werden dem Anrufer rund fünf Euro berechnet, berichtet das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik jetzt. Die Deutsche Telekom AG habe nach der Information über den Sachverhalt durch das BSI diese Nummer gesperrt. Ein Vertreter der Festnetzsparte der Deutschen Telekom AG sagte gegenüber dem BSI zu, dass Einwände betroffener T-Com-Kunden gegen die Berechnung der Anrufe an diese Rufnummer im Rahmen einer Kulanzregelung ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht berücksichtigt werden. Zu Deutsch: Wer auf einen solchen Anruf hereingefallen ist und sich beschwert, muss die entstandenen Gebühren nicht bezahlen.

Wer hinter der neuen Masche steckt, bleibt weiter unklar. Dass die Täter jetzt sogar auf Satelliten-Nummern zurückgreifen um Telefonbesitzer abzuzocken, könnte aber – wie berichtet - auch mit der neuen Linie der Bundesnetzagentur zusammenhängen. Bei Lockanrufen mit 0137-Nummern sperren die Regulierer die betroffene Nummer nicht mehr nur; sie untersagen neuerdings auch das Inkasso. Die Betrüger gehen also leer aus. Ein ähnliches Verhalten war vor einigen Jahren auch schon in der Schweiz feststellbar. Damals wurden in dem Land Dialer mit Mehrwertdienste-Nummern grundsätzlich untersagt. Es dauerte nur ein paar Wochen, bis die ersten „neuen“ Dialer auftauchten – Programme, die sich über teure Satelliten-Nummern einwählten. Ob jetzt auch auf Deutschland eine solche Welle zukommt, bleibt abzuwarten. Besitzern von Festnetztelefonen und Handys ist jedenfalls zur Vorsicht zu raten: Wer unbekannte Nummern auf seinem Display vorfindet, sollte den „Anruf in Abwesenheit“ ganz genau prüfen: Es könnte auch ein Abzocker dahinter stecken. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=387

cu,

Sascha


----------



## webwatcher (30 August 2006)

*AW: Lockanrufe: Telekom sperrt Satelliten-Nummer*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hinter der neuen Masche steckt, bleibt weiter unklar


das wird auch unklar bleiben. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=163642#post163642
bis zum heutigen Tage haben sich weder T-Com noch BSI in irgendeiner ( auch nur 
andeutungsweisen) Form zu den Urhebern/Nutznießern der  Auslandsdialer und 
Satellitendialer  geäußert: Entweder ein sehr heißes Eisen oder sehr peinlich...

ww


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2006)

*AW: Lockanrufe: Telekom sperrt Satelliten-Nummer*

@ww: genau die richtigen Fragen... Im aktuellen Fall wäre es doch eine Anfrage ans BSI wert, oder?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 August 2006)

*AW: Lockanrufe: Telekom sperrt Satelliten-Nummer*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> genau die richtigen Fragen... Im aktuellen Fall wäre es doch eine Anfrage ans BSI wert, oder?


statt  einer  Antwort 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=132723#post132723

ich hab  es längst   aufgegeben weiter zu fragen, da es anscheinend niemand weiß oder wissen will....


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2006)

*AW: Lockanrufe: Telekom sperrt Satelliten-Nummer*

Teilweise sind die Anbieter von internationalen Nummern und Satellitennummern durchaus bekannt. Da könnte man fragen. Stand nicht unlängst einer von denen in Hamburg vor Gericht? Man hätte ja mal fragen können *rofl*


----------



## Captain Picard (30 August 2006)

*AW: Lockanrufe: Telekom sperrt Satelliten-Nummer*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Teilweise sind die Anbieter von internationalen Nummern und Satellitennummern durchaus bekannt.
> Da könnte man fragen.


Die Anbieter schon. nur soweit ich mich erinnern kann, lagen die Nummern der Auslandsdialer
 außerhalb der offiziellen Nummerngassen. Im Zeitalter der digitalen Telekommunikation
 ist es ein Klacks Nummern zu fälschen und in völlig andere Kanäle zu routen. 
(Vorausgesetzt die richtigen Hintermänner an den richtigen Positionen...) 

Die Zeiten der Hebdrehwähler sind  graue  Vorzeit


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2006)

*AW: Lockanrufe: Telekom sperrt Satelliten-Nummer*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. ich meine Anbieter, die Billing über Auslandsnummern angeboten haben. Das ist ja international offenbar nicht verboten (siehe USA, Australien usw) und wurde offenbar mit grossem Gewinn praktiziert (Australiens Telco sollen damit Hunderte Millionen verdient haben und dass die Anrufe gar nicht auf den Inseln ankamen, ist da unstrittig und offenbar kein Thema)
2. Dass Nummern in andere Kanäle geroutet werden, ist eine alte Vermutung... Ich erinnere nur an die "Statistiktabelle" der Schweizerischen "Primetel", in der für allerhand Nummern in einer Spalte "RAS Nummer" eine Frankfurter Coltnummer stand:
[email protected]
--> 0049693650720092

wie soll man das anders interpretieren, als dass 008213331003 (wie andere Mehrwertnummern auch) in Wirklichkeit in Frankfurt gelandet sind?


----------

